# Best Football Fake EVER



## EpicJungle (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2010)

saw this last week

pretty neat
every sport has something like


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 15, 2010)

This seems like an abuse of the rules. Exploiting a technical loophole, because they are too afraid of matching skill against the other team. The coach should be fired for teaching this "lesson" to his team.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> This seems like an abuse of the rules. Exploiting a technical loophole, because they are too afraid of matching skill against the other team. The coach should be fired for teaching this "lesson" to his team.


Since when was there a rule that says teams can't get creative with their plays?

Sometimes you've got to mix things up a bit, and do something out of the blue so that both the crowd will get into it, and you'll throw the opposing team off. It's both creative and effective, and in no way that they're afraid to fight against the other team. What should be the blame is that the team on defense has a lack of any sense to get the quarterback after he gets the ball. Play on whenever the QB touches the ball; it's that simple.


----------



## monkat (Nov 15, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> This seems like an abuse of the rules



Isn't that the point of rules in a game?

Don't let them restrict you, take advantage of them.

Also, shutup.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 15, 2010)

Its like every underdog football movie ever!


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Isn't that the point of rules in a game?
> 
> Don't let them restrict you, take advantage of them.
> 
> Also, shutup.


Everyone (including the referee) thought the play was dead, and they continued on a technicality. Who cares about the spirit of the rules? You would make an awesome lawyer.

Also, have a nice day.


----------



## DeviousTom (Nov 15, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't the play dead once the ref blows his whistle? I don't play football, but for any sport with a ref, the play is dead only when the ref blows his whistle (or so I think). No whistle, so I don't think the team broke any rules (from the ref's POV atleast).


----------



## Rydian (Nov 15, 2010)

There's a difference between the technical rules and the spirit and reasons FOR those rules.


----------



## monkat (Nov 15, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> You would make an awesome lawyer.









Flattery will get you nowhere, thus nullifying your statement!

Also, sarcasm is not ever appreciated under any circumstances on this forum.

...unless I do it


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 15, 2010)

The field judge (seen in the video casually walking forward) clearly thought the play was dead, even though it had not been called. You are correct, along with everyone else, that they did not break any rules. They just sort of bent them technically to their favor. These are the kind of plays that end up getting rules made specifically for them. If you aren't facing an opponent who is ready to counter you then it is not a sport in my book. "Fair" or not.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh... AMERICAN Football.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 15, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Oh... AMERICAN Football.


I live in the US, and when I first clicked on this thread I expected another European flopping around on the ground.


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Nov 20, 2010)

Holy crap. The Rams better check this out.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Oh... AMERICAN Football.


Yeah that messed up everything


----------



## mechadylan (Nov 20, 2010)

ACDCGAMER said:
			
		

> Holy crap. The Rams better check this out.


I'd love to see ANY quarterback in the NFL get creamed while trying to pull of the ol' "It's the wrong ball, coach" play!


----------



## Sefi (Nov 20, 2010)

Creative and sneaky, but I'd rather see a trick play that involves actual talent.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Nov 20, 2010)

If only sports were about smarts and finding ways to trip up your opponents like this play does instead of playing on brute strength. Then I might actually enjoy playing and watching them instead of being able to predict every highlight of the game.


----------



## mechadylan (Nov 20, 2010)

Sefi said:
			
		

> Creative and sneaky, but I'd rather see a trick play that involves actual talent.


Aww, c'mon.  The quarterback is the only "actor" here as he is the one that "sold" the play.  The offensive line never flinched and performed that snap like any other play;  there's the talent part (a missed assignment there would have resulted in an "offsides" call.)  True it wasn't as "flashy" as a double-end-around, but there is definitely a commitment to protocol on behalf of the offensive line that in my opinion is a collaboration of talents.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 21, 2010)

Sneaky lol he just walked thought the defensive line haha


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 21, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coaches talk to refs about these things before games.


----------

